# Are some hobbits darker skinned



## Ringfreak (Sep 20, 2017)

I remember reading the books that same had dark skin does that mean tan or more black


----------



## Elthir (Sep 20, 2017)

I think you're maybe remembering (slightly edited here with ...):

“_The Harfoots were browner of skin, smaller, and shorter, and they were beardless and bootless… The Stoors were broader, heavier in build; their feet and hands… The Fallohides were fairer of skin and also of hair, and they were taller and slimmer than the others_.”

And I think Sam's hand (or hands?) are described at least twice as brown, in any case, and if I recall correctly. Can't recall the context right now though.


----------



## Ringfreak (Sep 22, 2017)

yeh i thought so


----------



## Hador (Sep 22, 2017)

Ringfreak said:


> I remember reading the books that same had dark skin does that mean tan or more black



In the prologue it states:



> The Harfoots were browner of skin.



I don't know that more tan or more black fits. This is but a comparison to the other tribes like the Fallohides.


----------

